# need a photoshop expert



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

well, the time has come to put some wheels on my b14. so far, the only thing i've definitely decided on is a 17 inch rim, everything else (type of rim, color, etc) is still up in the air. picture of my car is in my sig, if that isnt good enough, PM, e-mail, or IM me and i will take a picture with the digital and have it to you right away. i need to replace them by the end of june, so the sooner the better, thanks guys..


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Might wanna post some examples of rims you like...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

like i said, the only thing i decided on was the size, everything else i am very open to. here is one that caught my eye..










heres the picture of my car..










TIA!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

dryboy here a job for you !


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I have rims almost the same but mine are silver
look at my car and maybe that will help


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Whats with all the Dryboy hype?










Seth

P.S. It happens to look really nice. Of course I could have removed some fender gap, but I wouldn't want to spoil you...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I kinda like these. Plus I was very bored, so I played around with the look a lil.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

nice job seth and nos... i kinda like those 5 spoke wheels better... what he needs on his ride is a set of 15" SE-R gunmetal rims!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Whats with all the Dryboy hype?*


I was hoping this wouldnt come up, but now we have to tell them liu... and your the one that made me have to say it...

Liu and I have been internet dating for quite some time now, so of course he thinks my photoshops are gonna be good, since he does love me... and since we've been internet dating, we took the big step and finally met last weekend... he proposed!!! the marraige is scheduled for october 17th... Seth, your invited.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Sweet,
Can I be the photographer?

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

no problem


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Lmfao............. How did you make the long distance relationship work?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

oh the dryboy thing is because dryboy is my mr. photoshopper.

all my photoshops i yell @ him 2 do for me ! 

lol !


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *I was hoping this wouldnt come up, but now we have to tell them liu... and your the one that made me have to say it...
> 
> Liu and I have been internet dating for quite some time now, so of course he thinks my photoshops are gonna be good, since he does love me... and since we've been internet dating, we took the big step and finally met last weekend... he proposed!!! the marraige is scheduled for october 17th... Seth, your invited. *



OH WAT !!! JAMES YOU SICKO !!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nos/seth, great job! :thumbup: i definitely like the gunmetal look -- i'll eventually end up getting tint and the black corners/halos. b14 stealth!!!  

hey liu/james, i havent gotten my invitation yet...thats :bs:!

hey guys, check out my new gauges, go here: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25689 or check the sig.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> *nos/seth, great job! :thumbup: i definitely like the gunmetal look -- i'll eventually end up getting tint and the black corners/halos. b14 stealth!!!
> 
> hey liu/james, i havent gotten my invitation yet...thats :bs:!
> 
> hey guys, check out my new gauges, go here: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25689 or check the sig. *


  james look @ the mess all this :bs: you caused u bastard ! lol


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> what he needs on his ride is a set of 15" SE-R gunmetal rims! [/B]


I just bought a set of those! Oh how so very proud I am of myself!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

my 7-spoke gunmetal 17's will look just fine


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

see liu, I told oyu we should do all the invitations together... yes tom your invited too... but keep it on the downlow, if Samo finds out he's not invited he'll flip a nut!

(tom I couldnt help but notice what a fine grill that was BTW)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

james.. ur so dead.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

james.. ur so dead.

lol


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> *b14 stealth!!!
> *


That will be a good look for your car.

Seth


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

just bought tint spray and i'm doin up the tail lights now. i'll post some pics when they're done..


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

heh, it'll be quite a wedding eh. you can drive off in your nissan with the "just married" written on the back. hahahahaha


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

check it out!


----------

